# Best of Show



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That's awesome!

Can you tell us about requirements of the show?
I don't understand how honey shows work


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Good job and congratulations. That was a great looking display for showcasing honey.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

After the fair I can grab my score card and tell you all of the scoring criteria. The ones I can remember were uniformity, color, clarity, taste, and moisture content.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Congrats to you and your girls (bees). Your website is awesome!!!


----------

